# FOUND white pigeon OREGON



## Nickernator (Aug 2, 2012)

I found this beautiful white pigeon here in Newberg Oregon. its tag reads "IPB 96 b 21169".

I have the bird in a covered box with water right now and it seems really tame.

I thought the bird was laying a egg at first sighting but it appears to have a growth or blockage on its rear side  It tried to fly away but gave up. Also it has small little worms? or mites crawling on it that honestly give me the creeps. 

I have called the local animal control and they gave me a number to a place that is out of my range. the local vet said they will put it to sleep... I would like to find its owner and let them make that kind of decision.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The place that sells IPB bands is Foy's Pigeon Supply. Here is their email. Give them the band details and they will tell you the contact info for the hopeful owner. They only have info on the person who bought that band....and if this bird really IS a 1996 bird, it is quite possible it has been sold at least once to someone else. But it's worth a try. Could very well be an old band for a younger bird if they ran out of the correct year bands.

[email protected]

Can you take a picture of the underside? Also don't worry about the lice - they are feather lice and eat the feather/feather dust. They won't bite you even if they get on you  They are attracted to white, sometimes I find them on my toilet paper roll even though I didn't notice them riding in the house on my clothes, haha. They might look creepy but they are harmless and won't live long on you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We have Oregon members that I hope can help! Please don't let anyone put it down - so many birds are killed that had the potential to recover fully. They are pretty tough little birds!


----------



## Nickernator (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have emailed the website you mentioned hopefully they can locate the owner, other wise I will have another vet bill and pet  if it wasn't for my daughter spotting him/her I would never have noticed it. Now shes mad that I won't let her hold it lol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is the pigeon eating and pooping okay?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm so very glad you are willing to help this bird and keep it if you must!  We need more people like you in the world. Be very firm with the vet if you do take it to one. Many vets do not treat birds much, especially not pigeons, and may jump right to euthanasia. And as you know a lot of un-educated people hate pigeons for all the wrong reasons and don't feel bad for jumping to the worst. Avian vets are not the most common "breed" out there but if you can find one (or at least an exotic vet? More likely to be bird-smart) around that is your best bet! 

I'm wondering if the blockage may just be a poop-ball. Birds with diarrhea or not-normal droppings in general may sometimes have it build up around the vent and can block it completely, making it quite hard on the bird to pass anything. If you aren't afriad to get dirty, you can put on some latex/rubber gloves and soften up the mass with warm water (you can add in some Dawn dish soap if you feel the need) and try to break it apart/wash it out. May end up pulling out some feathers in the process if its real hard and stuck, but it is most definitely worth it in the end. Kinda gross but it could really help the bird. Extremely slim chance you'll get sick, by the way. Even moreso if you wear the gloves and wash your hands afterwards 

If poop is not the problem, then once (if) we see a picture other advice will come along


----------



## Nickernator (Aug 2, 2012)

I dont know if this will work from my phone

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/yB7uTS


----------



## Nickernator (Aug 2, 2012)

I can't tell if it is eating or drinking but it has pooped in its box


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy cow!  I don't think that's just poop. Looks like it was injured. But the bird looks healthy and alert otherwise, which is a good sign  A trip to the vet, if you can afford it, would probably be a good idea to have that mass checked out. Make sure it's not infected if it is indeed an injury. Pretty bird 

Oh, and totally unrelated but I see you have a paracord bracelet. I make those  Haha


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't see the picture .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis said:


> I can't see the picture .


Me neither.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does it look like the image in this link?

http://irishparrots.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=710


----------



## Nickernator (Aug 2, 2012)

FROM foypetsupplies.com...

Sorry, I have no record of that band. We did not own the company in 1996 and I do not have records that far back. vickie


----------



## Nickernator (Aug 2, 2012)

Link to the picture...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7696166284/


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

poor bird, any wildlife rehabbers around, are the white worms maggots? needs a good clean up, hope you can find help soon for the poor thing


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well that sucks  I guess you have a new pet!


----------



## Nickernator (Aug 2, 2012)

Well Ive had no luck with the "local" rescue places or vets. There is a place that said they will take it but its out if my range (1.5hr drive). The vets will not even look at the bird without some kind of charge. I honestly have no funds for it as I can hardly afford to live myself. 

I did however let him/her sit in my sink with some warm water and the lump thing came off/out. After losing my stomach a few times I let her dry and put her back in the box. A hour or so later another "mass" came out. It looks like a chunk of meat (yuk!!). I took pictures against my stomachs complaints (link below), the first one is in a bag partly for disposal and because I wanted the vet to see it.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7701267636/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7701268486/

My mother said she would take care of it as best she can if no one else will. She is a fellow animal lover and currently has chickens so it seems like a good fit until I can locate the owner. She thinks it might have ben an egg that couldn't make it out??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's definitely egg material. She should be on antibiotics. I'm happy to send you some if you email me your address.

Also...Avian Medical Medical Center is in Lake Oswego

[email protected]


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

actually hydrotherapy will help the tissue heal and granulate, we did it to dogs and cats at the vet hospital when they needed necrotic tissue removed without surgery, i bet she was about to lay eggs and got injured


----------



## Nickernator (Aug 2, 2012)

Antibiotics would be greatly appreciated! Email sent.

How can I administer hydrotherapy to her?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

just hold her under the faucet, use lukewarm water and use a gentle stream


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy jesus what the heck is that? I've never seen a chunk come out like that before. What does the underside of the bird look like now???  Looks nothing like egg to me but I don't have experience with this.


----------

